# Sandpaper?



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm looking to buy various grits of sandpaper in bulk, more than the packs sold at home center, because it's more economical. I was wondering what grits do you use most of? I'll be using it on flat projects as well as bowl turning. I think I saw someone sand their bowls up to 320 grit. Flat work I guess you would stop at 220. I hate to have to buy 50 packs of every grit, so I'm hoping to narrow it down a little.

I'm looking at these:




 
It's sterated paper in 50 packs for $14. Anyone use this paper from Online Industrial Supply before. I don't know how long it would take to use up a 50 pack, though.

I thought I read somewhere that sterated paper, at least in your final grit before applying a finish, should not be used? Something about the finish not sticking to a sterated surface. Anyone know anything about that?

Lastly, does anyone have a better deal, maybe in a smaller pack?

Thanks


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I like 3M, if you scroll down to the bottom left you will find several simillar threads. :smile:


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Oops I've done it again. Should have done a search first. Thanks


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I prefer 3M sheets for flat work. I buy them by the sleeve at paint stores. I mostly use 100, 150, 180, 220 and 320 on flat work and occasionally grab some 80 grit or even 60 grit, depending upon what I'm doing. For turning, it depends upon what I'm turning. For bowls, I use 2" velcro discs on a drill. Start at 150 or 180, and work up to 400 grit. For larger spindle work (peppermills and vases) I use the same 3M I use for flat work, but go to 400 grit. For smaller work (pens and bottle stoppers) I like thin strips of cloth backed paper (I usually get Penn State's 5 roll pack. http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKSPSET5.html ).

I remember one old timer that I learned from had a favorite saying about sandpaper: "Use sandpaper as if someone else is paying for it"


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I looked at Klingspor. Would you buy the Garnet (A wt.) or the Sterated A/O (B&C Wt) paper? Is there any time you wouldn't use sterated paper?


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

we use nothing but klingspor (ps33) in my shop, 80, 100, 120, 180, 220, 360 & 400; seems to last the longest, paper seems tougher to so doesn't tear easily.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

you should probly get 3m that seems to last the longest for me. Try to see if there is anywere were you can buy the sandpaper in bulk


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

eigersa said:


> we use nothing but klingspor (ps33) in my shop, 80, 100, 120, 180, 220, 360 & 400; seems to last the longest, paper seems tougher to so doesn't tear easily.


+1

Generally speaking I'll use 120 more than anything else. Once I get the shape that is desired then on to the finer grits.

I've tried much of the home center sand paper. Most of it is about the same as the rolled stuff in the bathroom.

The only thing with Klingspor is that I had to open an account with them. It's not my style as I'm too small of a shop to be a "good" customer. My sales rep will stop by a couple of times a year at the end of his day. We will sit and talk for a bit. He knows that I'm not trying to take advantage of the company and I know that the company requires all customers be visited on a regular basis.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Another vote for Klingspor.:thumbsup:


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks All.

The last question is: Is there any advantage to using Garnet paper for the final sanding over AO?


----------

